# Alternatives to creeping fig?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Can I get some suggestions for plants with a similar growth habit, but a little less invasive and slower growing? Sources would be appreciated also.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I like Ficus pumila var. quercifolia aka Oak Leaf Creeping Fig. It is fairly slow growing, particularly when compared to Ficus pumila. I get mine from Black Jungle but there may be other sources as well.

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... ry_Code=ET

Bill


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Much, *much*, slower grower. It's a great plant.

That's what you want.

It's also handy in that it will grow straight up the side of a tank side. 

s


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Another wonderful choice would be Ficus pumila minima. It can be had from logees http://www.logees.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R1248-2

Much slower growing.

Matt


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice! I'll have to give it a try.



Rubisco said:


> Another wonderful choice would be Ficus pumila minima. It can be had from logees http://www.logees.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R1248-2
> 
> Much slower growing.
> 
> Matt


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> but there may be other sources as well.


Custom Ecos has it. That's where I got mine. Very nice plant. I usually have a hard time keeping ground covers like this alive after a transplant but not this one, it's vary hardy.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

i'll also throw in a vote of confidence in the oak leaf creeping fig varietty scott mentioned. he gave me a bit of it last summer and i have a whole heap of the stuff now, as i've been purposefully trying to grow extra. shoot me a pm and i can mail you some cuttings when i trim down my 2.5 and 15g tanks again.


----------

